# Weather Effects On Coyote Hunting?



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has had success in hunting yotes during a heavy snow, or when a weather front is moving in or through the area. I want to go out Monday, and it looks as if we are going to be getting a good bit of snow in lower Michigan.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

i have got them when it was snowing but not windy... when its really windy and really cold i decided im not going out anymore because i never call anything in when its cold and windy


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

i also stay home when the wind is over 20mph. never see much when its windy. had a fox come in with 12mph winds tonight and about 28 degrees. couple hours before the snow started. we are forcasted for 1-3 tonight.


----------



## Yoopertrapper (Jan 24, 2006)

VARMINTHUNTER,
WHAT?NO FOX?
LET'S HEAR THE STORY?
YOUR NOT GETTING OFF THAT EASY!:lol:


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

ok ok. well this fox has been educated. long story short here. sittin in my stand last night over bait. at 7:00pm i see a fox 150yrds away making his way across the field from one den area headed toward another.but not coming to the bait pile. so instead of preparing for a possible shot i think, well ill just hit my "speacial call" that has worked 4 times in the last 2 weeks on fox.(literally brings them in on a dead sprint! one from 350 yards away across open field.) so i hit the call 3 times and he stops at 150yrds. i hit it again thinking ok he'll come runnin right at me like they always do. as soon as i hit it he turned right around and made a 20mph run the opposite direction. this must have been one of the fox i missed last week after he came to this call. i was happy though without even gettin a shot because i just got to see first hand that they do remember calls like that and can pick them out that far away, even as quiet as the call was. it was exciting.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

Fur and Feathers said:


> Just wondering if anyone has had success in hunting yotes during a heavy snow, or when a weather front is moving in or through the area. I want to go out Monday, and it looks as if we are going to be getting a good bit of snow in lower Michigan.


It just may be my preferance but i always try to make it a point to be out there right before a front hits. but usually if it isnt real windy if u have time get out there. the animals are always out there somewhere, they live out there. you just got to be in the right place at the right time. nobody can really predict when a yote or fox will just feel like moving or finding somthing to eat.


----------



## DarkBlue (Feb 18, 2008)

I have found going out right after a heavy storm can be some of the best hunting around for coyotes. They get hungry huddled up during that snow and can't wait to get out for some dinner. One thing I have figured out is that coyotes hate walking through the deep snow, so I try to set up on, or near anything that they can traverse easily. Frozen streams, rivers, heave game trails and well worn snowmobile paths have worked for me in the past. Good luck out there.


----------



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

With all the wind and rain this weekend and then the snow we decided to call it off this weekend. I'm hoping to get out one night this week with the full moon. We are supposed to have a lunar eclipse tomorrow night around 10 and I will get home around midnight. Hope it is clear, so I can get out and try to call one in.


----------



## simon (Jan 26, 2008)

I live in saint clair county michigan and have gone out 4 times now and havent seen a coyote yet. I have been reading alot AND HAVE A ELECTRONIC CALLER AND GOOD CAMO and even bought a fake rabbit that moves im not sure if im in a bad area or im doing something wrong.
help please:sad:


----------



## spideyman (Dec 31, 2005)

I also have an e-caller and good camo. only started hunting yotes this year. never saw any yet, did hear them howl. I am hoping to call one in soon.


----------



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

I got out after the eclipse and froooooze my tail off. Bright night, you could see a long ways. No luck, didn't even hear one. Will get back out this week hopefully.


----------



## DarkBlue (Feb 18, 2008)

Don't get to down on yourselves guys. It's mating season now coupled with deep snow, and the coyotes are TOUGH to call. Mostly older, seasoned coyotes are out there right now who have heard a lot of calls. I tend to stick with female invite, or male challenges through this time, but sometimes it takes a distress call. Unfortunately this time of year most won't answer back to a call, but that doesn't mean they aren't coming. I usually give my sets 10 to 15 minutes extra sit time until it starts getting warmer. The smart dogs just take longer. Come warmer weather you guys will start seeing more animals. Good luck, and don't give up. Chances are you aren't doing anything wrong.


----------

